# nismoflip6/o4 SE-R Spec V/Kapolei,Hawaii



## nismoflip6 (Jul 15, 2005)

Sup guys...here's my 2004 Blackout Sentra SE-R Spec V

Mods:

-Nismo CAI
-DC Ceramic Coated 4-2-1 race header
-GReddy SP2 Catback exhaust
-Axxtion STS
-Nismo FSB
-Nismo LTB
-Nismo RSB
-Progress Drop Springs
-Pioneer AVHP5700DVD
-Factory Rockford Audio Fanatic Package
-Optima Red Top Battery
-Custom 350Z Antenna
-Custom Painted Engine Cover [Rising Sun]
-Nismo Oil Cap
-Nismo Radiator Cap
-Nismo Leather Wrapped Shift Knob
-Nismo Neck Pillows
-Nismo Seatbelt Pads
-Vee Grille
-Mach 1 Lip
-Halo 6K HID kit
-Nokya Yellow Fogs
-17x7.5 Black with Polish Lip Kyowa KR316
-225/45/17 Falken Azenis RT-615 (W) rated

Pic:


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

do you autocross ?


----------



## russiangagauz (Dec 28, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## Keith R (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job interested in similar mods on my 04 spec v how did you get your help?


----------

